# variable mit printf ausgeben



## Taschkin (2. März 2004)

Ich glaube das ist eine einfacje Frage.

Das habe ich probiert:
*printf("Hello World");* 
funktioniert einwandfrei.

dann habe ich das probiert:
*int x=23;* 
*printf(x);*
wieso kann er die variable x nicht mit 23 ausgeben ?

Er beschwert sich das er ein integer Wert nicht in eine Zeichenkette umwandeln kann. Gibt es vielleicht trotzdem ein befehl wie er es mach kann. Ich arbeite Haupsächlich mit Action Script und da gibt es den befehl  *eval*, leider habe ich ihn in C++ nicht gefunden. Also gibt es da ein Befehl für oder vielleicht eine andere lösung. Wenn wäre es mir lieb wenn das  *printf* bleiben könnte.

ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus (DANKE)


----------



## Patrick Kamin (2. März 2004)

*-*


```
int x=23;
printf("%d", x);
```

Wenn du allerdings sowieso c++ benutzt, würde ich für die Ausgabe auch die IOStream Klassen benutzen.


```
#include "iostream"

int x = 23;

cout << x << endl;
```


----------



## Taschkin (2. März 2004)

eigentlich will ich das in farbe ausgeben lassen mit:

int x=30;
textcolor(3);
cprintf(x);

deswegen will ich eine variable mit printf ausgeben lassen.


----------



## Taschkin (2. März 2004)

Danke Patrick !

habe dein script oben erst jetzt endeckt ich depp.
Jetzt funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------

